
Fred Wilson - Hypocritical, Wrong and Conflicted - dshah
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/17/fred-wilsons-conflicted-doublespeak/
======
pg
I find Fred's post more convincing. It has more evidence and less ad hominems.

------
david927
I'm with you, Paul. It seemed more of a lynching of Fred than a correction.

